# Cats wont stop scratching wall paper, please help!



## TOTO (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

Hoping for some advice here, or tips. We've got 2 cats nearly 1 year old. They are both indoor cats, and only rarely go in the garden when i am there and make sure they cant get out. Our last kitten got run over the 2nd time he went out and cant go through that again, thats why they aren't allowed out.

The female, honey, is a nightmare for scratching and climbing up the walls. We've moved alot lately, she wrecked the wall in a private rent home, costing us £350. Then we went to my mums for a few months, and im currently sorting her walls out because of the same thing she did there We've been in this new house now for a couple weeks, the walls already starting to look bad. Its always the corners so she can climb right to the top.

Theyve got an unbelievable amount of toys, a big cat tower, scratching posts etc been putting cat nip on them too, but she still wont stop. Ive got a spray bottle and sprayed her everytime i see her, but we both are out through the day so cant catch her then. When i do spray he she of course runs off, but then later on reappears doing it again. Ive just plastered the corners of the walls in tin foil after reading on the net that they dont like the feel of it, but it looks a right mess in the dining room! If it works though itll be worth it, but has anyone else got any ideas?

Its costing us an absolute fortune and as much as we love them we cant afford financially to keep redecorating. I'd never have a cat declawed, in my opinion its cruel, but ive seen some things on the internet called softclaw. Theyre like silicone covers to put over the cats claws and they cant scratch, do you think as a last resort it wouldn't be cruel to try them?

Thanks for listening to my rant lol


----------



## TOTO (Sep 20, 2009)

Just wanted to add, the wall paper has always been that blown vinyl wallpaper, so its good a thick texture that they can get there claws right into.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

My MIL cats done this, I am sure she found some sort of spray to make him stop it.

Everytime they do it I would shake a tin of coins at them, or try diverting their attention to a toy.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

My wall in the front room now has a bald spot from the scratching.

Its abit late for me but when I was in [email protected] the other week i saw they did a spray that is meant to repel cats. maybe you could try that?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Do you keep her claws cut short.Just taking the tips off probably wont be enough but if you get the vet to do it he will be able to cut them much shorter.It would have to be done on a regular basis .After a time of not being able to grip she may forget about it.Worth a try.Also some repellent on the wall to deter her.Cats dont like the smell of olbus oil available in chemists


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Citrus smells are also supposed to deter cats. 
I got a spray thing from [email protected] too which stopped them going near the wires.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya if you have moved she is doing it to scent mark and maybe distresse due to new smells, IVe get new cat posts and when she goes to the wall put her on those and put her paws up and down! Also maybe get a feliway and plug it inand the spray for the walls, hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

put some little boots on it:thumbup:


----------



## xbrenx (Jul 19, 2010)

Canac Pet Behave Training Spray 125ml at UKPetSupplies.com

Sorry that the link is actually to a shop (no relevance to me) I just wanted to show you the can. I used this on the corners of my settee when I first got my cats over a year ago and they STILL do not linger where I sprayed it.

You just spray it where you don't want them to scratch, to the OP, try spraying it near the bottom of the wall, i don't think you would need to spray the whole wall!

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

TOTO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping for some advice here, or tips. We've got 2 cats nearly 1 year old. They are both indoor cats, and only rarely go in the garden when i am there and make sure they cant get out. Our last kitten got run over the 2nd time he went out and cant go through that again, thats why they aren't allowed out.
> 
> ...


Our two cats were just the same, the male one scratched the wallpaper at every doorway, usually when he wanted to go through the door and the female cat scratched the settee and the carpet, we never managed to stop them no matter what we did. Eventually he left home to live with the old man and woman next door (they encouraged him with boiled ham) because I had a German Shepherd puppy and he did the same to their walls. I would never ever get a cat again. This was a good few years ago though so maybe there is something you can buy now to help stop this.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

borderer said:


> put some little boots on it:thumbup:


kitten mitts 

The spray from [email protected] is good.


----------

